# Searching legal jobs in Dubai



## sabrina777 (Nov 3, 2012)

Salam / hello to all, 
I live in the uk and I'm A young British Asian woman. I'm looking for a job in Dubai as a paralegal. I've done my GDL and LPC and I've had no luck with securing a training contract. I'm my current job there is the opportunity to get one but it could take a year or more and in the mean time I'm being paid peanuts. So I'm thinking of giving up the dream to be a solicitor and move to Dubai. Is there much demand for this sort of job there? Also, what should I expect to get paid? I don't want to leave my current job unless I'm really better off in my next one, financially. 
Thanks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You should search a few of the recruitment agencies online (there's alist posted in Elphaba's "Read before posting" sticky at the top of the Dubai Forum). A lot of the agencies have legal jobs listed and they pay quite well.

You could also google search "Lawyers in Dubai" and visit individual websites to apply directly. I did that once and although didn't get the response that I was hoping for, all of the legal firms that I contacted directly replied to me with an answer.


----------



## sabrina777 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the information Pamela08....

I had a good look through the agency list and the top pay was 20000AED and some if them were even advertising paralegal jobs for 7000AED! Which is just shocking. I was also quite taken aback by the blatant sexism of some if the adds - "Male only" "female no older than 30"!


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*welcome to UAE*



sabrina777 said:


> Thanks for the information Pamela08....
> 
> I had a good look through the agency list and the top pay was 20000AED and some if them were even advertising paralegal jobs for 7000AED! Which is just shocking. I was also quite taken aback by the blatant sexism of some if the adds - "Male only" "female no older than 30"!


where employment rights are non-existent and all forms of discrimination prevail


----------



## sabrina777 (Nov 3, 2012)

WelcometoUAE, I'm starting to get the picture! Although I should say, this sort of attitude exists in the uk too, companies here just don't put it in writing because it would be good evidence if they were sued.


----------

